# TOXIC? Cat chewing Impatiens...



## MzWiz0915 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just wanted to ask if anyone knows if Impatiens leaves are toxic to cats. 

Prior to adopting our two cats we looked at lists of common house plants that are hazardous to cats and moved all of our plants up off the floor and table tops to deter curiosity.

Last night I pulled an all nighter working on a final project for my nursing degree and found my cats chewing leaves that fell off my impatiens flowers. 

I took the leaves away, but I just want to know if these plants are toxic to my cats. I will get rid of them if they are.

Thanks!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

as far as I know it is considered a safe plant in general, but ingesting COULD cause vomiting or mild diarrhea in some sensitive to it.

looked it up ASPCA has it listed as non toxic


----------

